# Roman Reigns / Brock Lesnar - Staredown



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I doubt Reigns haters are going to admit it.. But that was great.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That was amazing. I got chills from that segment.

Heyman was God tier, Reigns was great, and Lesnar was great as well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

All it showed to me is how ridiculous it'll look when Reigns beats Brock at Mania.

Reigns quaking in his boots, and Brock being the boss that he is.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Heyman is fucking :banderas

When that story led to the whole "Do you really want to disappoint your family?" thing?

I was like :done

Heyman is just :bow

That segment gave me chills. I'm biased, so the fuck what :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly, is there anything you Reigns marks don't get excited over? I get that he makes your panties wet, but this is fucking overkill.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heyman a non wrestler just carried two guys all by himself.. Heyman made that happen.. Not Lesnar, not Reigns. Heyman

He just surpassed Heenan in my book.. The guy is a fucking master of his craft


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yawn...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

One in my sig was better. :troll

I'll admit, the feud may seem to be off to a decent start. Wasn't bad. Still no Roman fan but if they can keep that up than more power to 'em.

HEYMAN. :banderas


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That segment was money. I don't expect those who have already decided they don't like him to admit it, but that segment was done to perfection.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Honestly, is there anything you Reigns marks don't get excited over? I get that he makes your panties wet, but this is fucking overkill.


Oh fucking Wahhh, I don't like Reigns, so now I'm gonna complain about Reigns fans liking something Reigns did. 

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That was all Heyman and people are marking out like Reigns did a fucking fantastic job. THIS IS WHAT ALL OF US WERE CALLING LOL. Heyman is god tier, is this really anything new?

Heyman is going to do all the talking for this match, and that's good, Reigns can't talk.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

No buys. This and the other segments completely took away any intrest in this plebian company.

At least the match will get shitted on like Goldberg/Lesnar if there is a god :drose

Edit: Cookiepuss still gotten to :jordan4


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved that segment. Everything about it was perfect. Heyman is a legend for a reason.

I hope the WWE realizes that Roman, Lesnar and these other wrestlers are better unscripted.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Reigns isn't bad when he's not doing looney toons lines


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Somehow, I think this not going to end well. :lol


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Honestly, is there anything you Reigns marks don't get excited over? I get that he makes your panties wet, but this is fucking overkill.


Says the person with #JusticeforBryan in his sig.

Daniel Bryan <<< Roman Reigns. If it were Bryan in that segment we just saw, everyone would be facepalming at how the goofy goatfaced PG Era-hero can't be taken seriously enough to face Lesnar.

For once, a good call by WWE, allowing Reigns to win the Rumble.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait what? I'm in Australia and it says that it's cancelled due to bad weather?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> That was all Heyman and people are marking out like Reigns did a fucking fantastic job. THIS WHAT ALL OF US WERE CALLING LOL. Heyman is god tier, is this really anything new?
> 
> Heyman is going to do all the talking for this match, and that's good, Reigns can't talk.


Who is people though? Other than Cookie, I'm the only Roiman mark who has answered. And from my post, I was praising Heyman.

Come on dude :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like I was watching something else. Just thought Reigns and Lesnar were really generic: I actually preferred Reigns' earlier promo. Heyman was as amazing as usual though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyman is going to sell this match like no other and so many people will eat it up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LadPro said:


> Says the person with #JusticeforBryan in his sig.
> 
> Daniel Bryan <<< Roman Reigns. If it were Bryan in that segment we just saw, everyone would be facepalming at how the goofy goatfaced PG Era-hero can't be taken seriously enough to face Lesnar.
> 
> For once, a good call by WWE, allowing Reigns to win the Rumble.


Newsflash, i ain't even a Daniel Bryan fan. I just believe that the most over guy should be the main guy. 

And Bryan is far more legit than Reigns will ever be.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was easily the best reigns has looked, he looked credible because of heyman. Also his lines were strong, no stupid jokes, he actually looked like a legit bad ass.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Who is people though? Other than Cookie, I'm the only Roiman mark who has answered. And from my post, I was praising Heyman.
> 
> Come on dude :lol


Check the Raw thread with hundreds of posts please.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> No buys. This and the other segments completely took away any intrest in this plebian company.
> 
> At least the match will get shitted on like Goldberg/Lesnar if there is a god :drose
> 
> Edit: Cookiepuss still gotten to :jordan4


I'm glad you still have my name in your mouth...well at your fingertips. I'm flattered you've taken up such a fascination with me, but trust me, I'm not that interesting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman made that segment, and for me the stare down didn't really do anything for me, but that is b/c of how Brock was booked last night.

After the punishment Brock took and still looked like beast and won, anyone on the roster trying to stare down Lesnar would look lame in comparison

Heyman couldn't keep ECW alive, but he had a good run, keeping this Reigns/Lesnar feud interesting is going to be a harder job for Heyman, but like with ECW, tonight he at least got off to a good start


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Check the Raw thread?


There's posititve talk in the RAW thread?? 

I didn't think that was possible :lol

Come one now, considering 95 percent of the time, anything Roman related is shat on. Surely positive things shouldn't be that much of an issue. Don't worry, in about two minutes, this segment is going to get shat on completley


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Heyman and Brock were the only highlights of that segment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> That was easily the best reigns has looked, he looked credible because of heyman. Also his lines were strong, no stupid jokes, *he actually looked like a legit bad ass.*


With his pouting duckface and dumb hair? He's even less of a badass than John fucking Cena, who can't even grow facial hair.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Who is people though? Other than Cookie, I'm the only Roiman mark who has answered. And from my post, I was praising Heyman.
> 
> Come on dude :lol


Dude, if you liked it you liked it, you don't need to justify yourself to anyone.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The segment worked but only because Heyman carried 95% of it and because it was behind closed doors.

When we go back to normal arenas it's going to take a miracle beyond what Heyman can perform to get them cheering Reigns, it's just not going to happen. Heyman will be able to get the interest peaked a little for this match, because he's a microphone genius but he's not a miracle worker and audiences will still shit all over it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought it was boring tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I loved the whole segment. I can't wait for Wrestlemania.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic segment. Sold me on the match. 

Chilling words from Heyman bringing up the family. And including Rock's failure to beat Brock in 2002 was genius. 

Reigns also looked good and serious. Staredown was epic. THIS is how you build a match for WM.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I liked it, but since it involved Reigns I'll be called a "sheep" who likes whatever vince throws at me


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, Heyman was the best thing about the segment (obviously)

But i think Reigns looked good, comfortable and focused, this is my opinion, dont kill me. :lol


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I liked it for what it was, I guess. Heyman did a great job, and the setting helped things too. I can't shake the feeling that I've seen this all before, though. The setup seems very Cena-esque.

Bittersweet moment, I suppose.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Badass Reigns is much better than Looney Reigns the classic cartoon aficionado.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Started off well without the pressure of a live crowd. It worked because they really dialled down the tone of their voices. Will be interesting to see if they can keep up the atmosphere in an arena


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I liked it. Got me sold so far. Heyman was great and Roman and Lesnar did their job. Reigns looked legit next to Lesnar.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Paul E can't sell me on a guy, then nobody will, and Heyman couldn't sell me on Reigns. 

Brock is losing to a fairy punch :lmao:


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> If Paul E can't sell me on a guy, then nobody will, and Heyman couldn't sell me on Reigns.
> 
> Brock is losing to a fairy punch :lmao:


It's past your bed time....


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> I thought it was boring tbh.


This post epitomizes internet negativity.

I'm sure you were just so bored, man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heyman is talented. That's all I took away from it.

Paul E. isn't going to be able to wrestle for Reigns at Mania and the moment it's him on his own, it will die.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

antdvda said:


> It's past your bed time....


Such a mature response, typical Reigns mark, don't you have to change your tampon?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Reigns looked legit next to Lesnar"
"Reigns comes across as badass"


You should keep those and write a comedy book, it's going to be huge.


edit : I'm not too sure sexist comments and writing "Roman Reigns is a pussy" in your signature is very mature either though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reading all the posts from converted haters :mj2*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sooo, now everyone is happy about this?...are you kidding me? -__-


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

For people that like Reigns, great for you. Your guy has been GUARANTEED this position for 16 months, it sucks that it's going to be a two guy show with Cena and Reigns, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Sooo, now everyone is happy about this?...are you kidding me? -__-


There are like 5 people on the entire forum (all of whom were Reigns fans prior to tonight) who liked it. How is that "everyone?"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DJ2334 said:


> Sooo, now everyone is happy about this?...are you kidding me? -__-


Heyman is going to sell you on this match. Heymans mist is upon us


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I hear the Reigns interview was good on twitter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> For people that like Reigns, great for you. Your guy has been GUARANTEED this position for 16 months, it sucks that it's going to be a two guy show with *Cena and Reigns*, that's all I'm saying.


These two guys are the same exact thing to the tee.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> These two guys are the same exact thing to the tee.


He even cut a fucking Cena promo earlier on in the show, these marks don't seem to be mentioning that for some reason.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

That was....Badass! Can't wait till WM. Suck it haters and Bryan fans!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ImitationGame said:


> There are like 5 people on the entire forum (all of whom were Reigns fans prior to tonight) who liked it. How is that "everyone?"


Being vocal makes up for it. Since they're only 5, they can't really hijack shows ala Bryan fans, so they're basically hijacking a thread in a random board.

Long live the belee dat movement.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I just don't understand how people can feel bad for Bryan or act as if he got screwed.

Dude opened and closed Wrestlemania last year while beating 3 future HoFs and standing alone with the title at the end of the show. 

Dude was given the greatest moment a wrestler could ask for. 

And I'm supposed to feel bad for him like he got screwed this year?

Get a grip...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> These two guys are the same exact thing to the tee.


True that.

And at the end of the day, Heyman is doing the selling on the match. So I guess Heyman will just be a god on the Mic every week and Reigns and Lesnar will just shut up and let Heyman talk. Which I am down for, because outside of Heyman, the other two can't talk to save their lives.

The match is still going to be garbage, the promo's after Heyman is gone post Mania are still going to be garbage. Lesnar will be gone, and then Reigns is going to be feuding with... Seth Rollins... then Rusev... and then Cena...

A string of horrific promo's/television.

But whatever, Reigns fans are going to enjoy it, and if he gets cheered good for him, I guess my tastes are just outdated.


----------



## Britani (Jan 3, 2015)

Bad For Business said:


> Honestly, is there anything you Reigns marks don't get excited over? I get that he makes your panties wet, but this is fucking overkill.


So you're saying that macho man impression was nothing to get excited over!!!!?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You're missing out on an important point. Sure, there were people hellbent about Bryan winning the Rumble. But most importantly, 95% of people didn't want Reigns to win the rumble.

Do you honestly think the backlash would've been so bad if it had been Ziggler or another well-liked face ? Heck, even Wyatt ?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> True that.
> 
> And at the end of the day, Heyman is doing the selling on the match. So I guess Heyman will just be a god on the Mic every week and Reigns and Lesnar will just shut up and let Heyman talk. Which I am down for, because outside of Heyman, the other two can't talk to save their lives.


What's the fucking point in trying to get invested in the match when you can see the outcome 2 months early? There's no fucking way Brock retains, and if Rollins cashes in, he ain't winning. 

Reigns is going to be the strongest booked wrestler of the modern era, the guy still hasn't even taken a pinfall since the Shield split.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heyman is fucking :banderas
> 
> When that story led to the whole "Do you really want to disappoint your family?" thing?
> 
> ...


*"So what" is the new "DEAL WITH IT!" :high5*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was Epic!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was great. I didn't really mind that Reigns won the Rumble, but I didn't really care either. That segment perked up my interest for the feud/match. Looking forward to seeing where they're going to go with it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

LadPro said:


> This post epitomizes internet negativity.
> 
> I'm sure you were just so bored, man.


Yes, yes I was bored, man.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> That was great. I didn't really mind that Reigns won the Rumble, but I didn't really care either. That segment perked my interest for the feud/match. Looking forward to seeing where they're going to go with it.


Prepare to be called names by a bunch of Mountain Dew guzzlers...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

antdvda said:


> Prepare to be called names by a bunch of Mountain Dew guzzlers...


Classy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Neither a Reigns hater nor supporter, but I was indifferent to it. His run of the mill response didn't help garner the atmosphere for me to care about it or to be excited for it. Reigns doesn't have much physical presence unless he's in his ring gear. Brock looked bored, Reigns looked awkward.

Heyman's promo beforehand was the only reason that ending segment wasn't a complete trainwreck. 

I'm glad I'm not invested in the ME scene like ever so I can just skip everything involving it now for sure since Rollins is out of the picture.
*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Fantastic segment. Sold me on the match.
> 
> Chilling words from Heyman bringing up the family. *And including Rock's failure to beat Brock in 2002 was genius. *
> 
> Reigns also looked good and serious. Staredown was epic. THIS is how you build a match for WM.


It wasn't "genius" at all. Roman Reigns' entire career is based off of Rock's so to not mention it would be stupid. Every chance they get, they will mention The Rock to put this goof over. Nothing genius about it whatsoever


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

antdvda said:


> Prepare to be called names by a bunch of Mountain Dew guzzlers...


Oh be quiet cum dumpster


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh be quiet cum dumpster


Haha


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jesus, you guys have reduced yourselves to insulting one another? Grow the fuck up. If you enjoyed it, great. If you hated it, explain logically.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mick Foley on the Reigns' tonight

https://twitter.com/realmickfoley/status/559931611957821440


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Someone said on twitter if you had good speakers you could hear Reigns being fed lines when the audio didn't cut out, hilarious if true. :lol


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I dislike reigns..............but I'm sorry that shit was fucking amazing


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Heyman might just be able to carry this feud so hard that it holds back the Reigns backlash. Much as I like Bryan and want him back in the title scene that segment was excellent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> I hear the Reigns interview was good on twitter.



*WWE has uploaded the segment:*


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get ready fellow Reigns fans, because it's only getting worse from here. Remember who writes this material.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The segment was all Heyman. Heyman was gold, Reigns promo was weak and the stare-down, while alright, wasn't some crazy OMGICANTBELIEVETHESEGUYSAREINTHESAMEROOM type deal.

They've got 8 more Raws to fill, and I think Heyman blew his load on this one. Then again, it is Heyman so if anyone can prove me wrong it's him, but I think they desperately need to add a third person. I also think once they're in front of a live crowd, it will be a completely different situation. They didn't have to deal with a crowd tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Get ready fellow Reigns fans, because it's only getting worse from here. Remember who writes this material.


*I guarantee you that Rock put a foot up Vince's ass and reminded him of 1997. With how well received these interviews were, he'd better stay the hell away.*


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was a very good segment. I think this feud is going to better than people think, especially since it seems like Roman's character will end up being altered.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank God that Reigns saved this segment because Brock and Heyman once again didn't do anything..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I think being "sold" on the match is a little early. We still have 8 weeks, this wasn't even in front of a live crowd, and we don't know how the crowd is going to take to Reigns. A lot of Variables in this whole thing.

Definitely was a good promo though, even though it was 100% Heyman. We'll see what happens. I think either side cumming their pants is WAY too premature right now.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> I think being "sold" on the match is a little early. We still have 8 weeks, this wasn't even in front of a live crowd, and we don't know how the crowd is going to take to Reigns. A lot of Variables in this whole thing.
> 
> Definitely was a good promo though, even though it was 100% Heyman. We'll see what happens. I think either side cumming their pants is WAY too premature right now.


Correct. Let's see how they do in front of a live crowd, not to mention the match itself. So long as it doesn't end up being Lesnar/Goldberg 2.0, I'll be pleased. Roman still has time to sway the people not invested yet.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> Correct. Let's see how they do in front of a live crowd, not to mention the match itself. So long as it doesn't end up being Lesnar/Goldberg 2.0, I'll be pleased. *Roman still has time to sway the people not invested yet.*


Surely you mean turn them away?



Belee Dat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I think being "sold" on the match is a little early. We still have 8 weeks, *this wasn't even in front of a live crowd*, and we don't know how the crowd is going to take to Reigns. A lot of Variables in this whole thing.
> 
> Definitely was a good promo though, even though it was 100% Heyman. We'll see what happens. I think either side cumming their pants is WAY too premature right now.


Not being in front of a live crowd is a huge factor here. I said it during Brock's first promo on tonight's show when it was just him and Heyman. But Brock is WAY better doing these in studio interviews than he is in an arena with the mic. I think the same could be said for Reigns, as well. Also, if this was in front of a live crowd, the reactions from the crowd would have given this segment a completely different vibe. The crowd very well might have blown up the Reigns promo when he was talking about learning how to swim as a child and the part about his family.

So yeah, definitely need to see more (preferably in an arena with a live crowd) to make a fair assessment. Lets see if they can do this in that enviorment and do it for 8 more weeks. Asking alot, IMO. Their saving grace in this feud verbally is Heyman. Without him there would be zero hope for this feud.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

BELIEVE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That segment was great now its times for Reigns to prove himself and the clash of the 2 titans will be EPIC


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Not being in front of a live crowd is a huge factor here. I said it during Brock's first promo on tonight's show when it was just him and Heyman. But Brock is WAY better doing these in studio interviews than he is in an arena with the mic. I think the same could be said for Reigns, as well. Also, if this was in front of a live crowd, the reactions from the crowd would have given this segment a completely different vibe. The crowd very well might have blown up the Reigns promo when he was talking about learning how to swim as a child and the part about his family.
> 
> So yeah, definitely need to see more (preferably in an arena with a live crowd) to make a fair assessment. Lets see if they can do this in that enviorment and do it for 8 more weeks. Asking alot, IMO. Their saving grace in this feud verbally is Heyman. Without him there would be zero hope for this feud.


*Very fair assessment. I find it hilarious that some people were saying Heyman would bury Reigns on the mic and he's made him look better than anyone else thus far.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Very fair assessment. I find it hilarious that some people were saying Heyman would bury Reigns on the mic and he's made him look better than anyone else thus far.*


Vince won't let Heyman bury anyone on the mic. They're going to use Heyman as a tool for people to like Reigns (especially since Brock very well could be leaving right after WM). We saw that tonight. For some people it might work, and for some it won't.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It all depends. There's SO many variables in how this feud goes. Vince can wake up tomorrow and write the worst Fairy Tale shit of all time, we just don't know. I think we'll get a good idea Thursday, and more-so next week on RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince won't let Heyman bury anyone on the mic. They're going to use Heyman as a tool for people to like Reigns (especially since Brock very well could be leaving right after WM). We saw that tonight. For some people it might work, and for some it won't.


*Exactly. Even disregarding the :fact that Heyman legitimately respects Reigns and his family, Vince wouldn't allow it in the first place.*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Heyman's a fucking moron then.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

OMG. Is this true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Its really up to reigns on how this turns out its time for him to really prove people wrong 

Tonight was a step in the right direction and to be honest if that stare down was Bryan and Brock we would all be like Brock is going to kill him


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I liked the interview - alot, the staredown not so much. You could only see Brock really, Roman was turned away from the camera a bit too much.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> OMG. Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


Bixenspan is pretty legit, that's fucking hilarious if true.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Well Heyman's a fucking moron then.


He helped the story. Thank God for that man, too. One of my biggest problems with Reigns is a lack of motivation behind his shallow character. Now, he has something and it's all thanks to his familial roots and Heyman's storytelling.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> OMG. Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


:lmao

It just gets better


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I was listening to this with dre beats you did not hear shit like that it was all static sound....this is getting ridicouls now lmfao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> OMG. Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


Apparently it's true.

So this was a scripted promo.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> Apparently it's true.
> 
> So this was a scripted promo.


Of course it was scripted. The entire show is scripted. Every word is.



McCringleberry said:


> OMG. Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


For what? The interview with Saxton? Probably.


The interview between him and Lesnar was pre-taped. Why would they whisper him the lines?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

All I can say... too bad Heyman wasn't a wrestler. With that promo he would have been Piper/Punk/Foley level. Just pure damn gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> OMG. Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559927267166801920


:done

Holy shit. :lmao You can't make it up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> :done
> 
> Holy shit. :lmao You can't make it up.


This company wants to fail.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Apparently it's true.
> 
> So this was a scripted promo.


Every promo is scripted. Even Punk's famous pipebomb was scripted. Triple H did an interview late 2013 where he said it was scripted. If that promo was scripted, every promo in WWE is.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I think it was fine. I think Roman not seeming too sure of himself actually works in this setting because he needs to be sympathetic on some level against Brock. Heyman, of course, has his work cut out for him over the next two months.

I wouldn't say it completely sells me on the match being something I'm looking forward to (we'll see what happens when you put them in an arena together), but Reigns needs to play up whatever sympathy he can get to get the crowd on his side.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I liked it. Brock standing up had me legit shook lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Every promo is scripted. Even Punk's famous pipebomb was scripted. Triple H did an interview late 2013 where he said it was scripted. If that promo was scripted, every promo in WWE is.


I thought that was a complete shoot. 

I agree with your earlier point about the crowd not being there helped. This snowstorm forcing the WWE to alter their plans worked to their advantage. Next week, the fans will get to have their voices heard, but I liked that their first interaction was in a one on one setting like that. It was just their voices, man to man. 

O/T but I love your HBK siggy of him chasing Sunny. Was this before or after he was having Sunny days? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> I thought that was a complete shoot.
> 
> I agree with your earlier point about the crowd not being there helped. This snowstorm forcing the WWE to alter their plans worked to their advantage. Next week, the fans will get to have their voices heard, but I liked that their first interaction was in a one on one setting like that. It was just their voices, man to man.
> 
> O/T but I love your HBK siggy. Was this before or after he was having Sunny days? :lol


Triple H said something like "Do you really think we would let a guy go out there on OUR show and throw all of us under the bus?" 

The gif is from 1996, and IIRC they dated from 96-97, so yeah, it's in that time period. :lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Heyman was good, he gave us a reason to care about Reigns winning the match at Mania (Roman hasn't given us a reason to care about any of his matches to date).....the other two were not so good, but that's to be expected. Heyman has a lot of carrying to do over the next 2 months.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

That was pretty great.

Heyman single-handedly sold the segment at first but the staredown took it to whole new level.

Respect angle is the best they could go with Lesnar turning face on his way out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Every promo is scripted. Even Punk's famous pipebomb was scripted. Triple H did an interview late 2013 where he said it was scripted. If that promo was scripted, every promo in WWE is.


I think it was "scripted" in the sense "go out there and speak your mind"... let's be honest, HHH isn't the guy to believe when it comes to Punk. There is too much animosity between the two for either guy to be level headed at this point. Punk was fucked by HHH in 2011 and HHH's pride was hit last year.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hate the match-up but loved the segment. I'm pretty sure Vince sent Heyman home with an extra bag of catch for salvaging things.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Romantards lapping up a Heyman carryjob like a homeless man dumpster diving the nearest supermarket.

Heyman was otherworldy tonight. Now just imagine how he would've done this storyteller promo with Daniel Bryan's past. It would've been far better, and far more genuine that Roman Reigns' "You're here because of your family, and we're literally using you as a vessel for The Rock vs Brock Lesnar's big match in 02" schtick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I think it was "scripted" in the sense "go out there and speak your mind"... let's be honest, HHH isn't the guy to believe when it comes to Punk. There is too much animosity between the two for either guy to be level headed at this point. Punk was fucked by HHH in 2011 and HHH's pride was hit last year.


Well yeah, I doubt Punk needed to be fed lines in a promo where he got to shit on WWE :lol What I meant was, I bet before Punk went on air, they had an idea of what Punk was going to say and weren't going to let him say anything and everything that was on his mind, you know?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Well yeah, I doubt Punk needed to be fed lines in a promo where he got to shit on WWE :lol What I meant was, I bet before Punk went on air, they had an idea of what Punk was going to say and weren't going to let him say anything and everything that was on his mind, you know?


Which is how it should be and why it worked. Bullet points. No scripting. If someone can't do it, give them a manager that can. That's how they used to do it and it worked. One of those timeless booking tricks that will ALWAYS work. Something change and somethings don't... sadly Vince is booking his heels and faces like it's the 80s while booking the promos like... something. Can't say what since it is an absolute mess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Excellent promo.

Tonight made me feel much better after everything that happened during & after the results of the rumble.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

One other thing I wanted to point out. I know people are still a bit sore about the treatment the other top faces received last night (hell, they drove me to cancel my subscription last night) but this promo tonight did a lot to show me the direction they're planning to head with this program. 

The folks on this board are dedicated wrestling fans. We've seen thousand of hours of content, and have a good feel for what makes a quality wrestling feud. Like movie critics, we tend to focus on the nuisances, the intricacies, and the details of the performance. Whether it be mic work, or in ring ability, our standards are typically high, and quite frankly there is nothing wrong with that. 

WWE is gearing up for their premiere show of the year - WrestleMania. The one time of the year where the world is guaranteed to tune in. This a huge opportunity, and that fact isn't lost on them. In my opinion, they are well aware of the risk they are taking by inserting Reigns into the Main Event, but from a potential drawing perspective alone, how can anyone honestly say that he is the wrong choice?

The reality here is that WrestleMania isn't geared exclusively to the hardcore fan. They are looking at this as an opportunity to build business. For a fan just tuning in, not familiar with the previous performances or even concerned with ability as we look at it, who do you think has the best opportunity to reel them in? Is it Bryan, the excellent performer with intense in-ring work and heart of gold? Is it the smooth talking, slightly off-kilter Dean Ambrose? Or perhaps its Dolph Ziggler. The flashy show-off who continuously steals the show. 

For the hardcores, the answer will usually be one of the guys mentioned before, but for a casual viewer that answer will more often than not be someone like Roman Reigns. The reason? Of all the guys mentioned, he is the only one who actually looks like he stands a chance, and for a lot of people, that reasonable suspension of disbelief is EXTREMELY important. I'd personally love to see Daniel Bryan square off with Brock Lesnar for the WWE title. It would be great, but it also wouldn't entice outside viewers to invest in the matchup because Bryan is 5'10 190 lbs going up against a 6'4 260+ beast. I can definitely see how that could break the illusion for some. 

Reigns, while a tad bit smaller than Lesnar, still has the natural presence of a legit ass-kicker. For those of you with short memories, this is the reason people bought into him so much during his Shield run. If he can properly capitalize on this opportunity, and that is a big if at this point, the WWE will have another ready made juggernaut built up as Brock leaves. Giving that rub to Ambrose or Ziggs may be a safer bet, but the potential yield is higher with Roman Reigns. 

There are those of us who think that approach is unfair. It doesn't properly reward the people who have worked the hardest over the course of the year to get themselves over. While that is most likely true, this business isn't built on fairness. Its built around making money. The WWE is rolling the dice with Reigns. They have more to gain by him succeeding than they stand to lose by him flopping. After all, if he fails those other guys are still there and can take the ball if necessary. 

Disagree as you might, but while there are better "wrestling" promotions out there than the WWE, there is a reason why the aren't in the same league. If you're goal is to be the biggest ticket in town, appearances matter a lot. If they didn't, Bret Hart might well have been the biggest draw ever. Despite his shortcomings, Roman has a legit chance at making significant impact on business. Its a tough pill to swallow, but they've definitely done what is (potentially) best for business here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> One other thing I wanted to point out. I know people are still a bit sore about the treatment the other top faces received last night (hell, they drove me to cancel my subscription last night) but this promo tonight did a lot to show me the direction they're planning to head with this program.
> 
> The folks on this board are dedicated wrestling fans. We've seen thousand of hours of content, and have a good feel for what makes a quality wrestling feud. Like movie critics, we tend to focus on the nuisances, the intricacies, and the details of the performance. Whether it be mic work, or in ring ability, our standards are typically high, and quite frankly there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


*Holy shit, you just summed up 8 months of my bitching in one post. I respect your unbiased and objective view on the situation. It's great that you can see the bigger picture, despite being a fan of workrate.*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

lmao @ all these people jumping on the Reigns train now,there was a hand few of people here last night that was behind reigns like myself and now everyone jumping out the wood work with Sigs and Avis of him now gtfoh....This is why the IWC can't be taken seriously


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What I laugh at is the Reigns mark trying to brush off the "work rate marks"... hate to break it to a lot of these so called "smart" fans but Hogan, Austin, and Rock were actually prime fucking workers. They understood the intricacies of in ring psychology and could hold the audiences in the palm of their hands. If anyone thinks Reigns is there right now then they need a hefty dose of reality. He's a year or more from that. 

Even Hogan, Austin, and Rock weren't true greats at the beginning... so this isn't saying Reigns has no chance. I can see him growing to that level. BUT RIGHT NOW he isn't even close. I know, it's hard does of reality for certain members here, but he isn't at the Hogan level where casuals buy in in droves... it's more than just a look. I really wish people would learn that simple fact. 

O well... I guess some just want to pretend at understanding this business.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I would've liked to have seen this in front of a live crowd shitting all over Reigns, which is what's going to happen throughout this road to WrestleMania.

Reigns marks better be grateful that there was a 'snow day' yesterday.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

And this isn't the main event of some random B level PPV that you can shuttle off as "it's just an opportunity guys to see how the kid will do". This is the main event of Wrestlemania. It's a bullshit smokescreen for a guy who has had 1 Singles PPV match in his entire career to main event this show.

This shit reeks of babyface NXT Bo Dallas getting a massive push just because of nepotism. Except it's on the biggest stage instead of developmental.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Holy shit, you just summed up 8 months of my bitching in one post. I respect your unbiased and objective view on the situation. It's great that you can see the bigger picture, despite being a fan of workrate.*


Appreciate it, boss. Its not hard to do when you realize that an increase in overall business is good for all of the talent, including your favorites.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Believe That said:


> lmao @ all these people jumping on the Reigns train now,there was a hand few of people here last night that was behind reigns like myself and now everyone jumping out the wood work with Sigs and Avis of him now gtfoh....This is why the IWC can't be taken seriously


You should be dragging these people aboard the train in hope of Reigns avoiding getting Bryan'd like Batista did


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I thought it was good. Reigns did a pretty good job. Looked like a badass in that stare down. Hope this is the end of the stupid nursery rhyme jokes. Serious Reigns is way better.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sorry, I want to like Reigns, but I just can't right now, he looked like a joke against Lesnar; so unnatural and forced.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry but I can't get it out of my head how horrible this match is going to be.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Heyman did a great job. As always. Smart move but I still don't see this ending well.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

Good News Barrett said:


> That was pretty great.
> 
> Heyman single-handedly sold the segment at first but the staredown took it to whole new level.
> 
> Respect angle is the best they could go with Lesnar turning face on his way out.





HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm sorry, I want to like Reigns, but I just can't right now, he looked like a joke against Lesnar; so unnatural and forced.



he's the only new guy who looks credible against Lesnar.

Bryan being atleast 6 inches shorter than him and chanting yes like goof at Lesnar's face??


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Enjoyed the confrontation, but I'd like Roman to bring some real anger, rage, passion and intensity to the promos. This definitely has the potential to be a good program, looking forward to Smackdown this week.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good News Barrett said:


> he's the only new guy who looks credible against Lesnar.
> 
> Bryan being atleast 6 inches shorter than him and chanting yes like goof at Lesnar's face??


It's wrestling, kayfabe; anything is plausible.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

am I missing something? Wasn't RAW cancelled so when did this happen?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Lesnar/Rollins staredown was better.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not going to lie. That staredown was legit. 

Won't be enough to save the shitstorm coming at Mania 31.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

also I can't understand the stupid comments about Bryan's size and it looking unbelievable - Punk had that brilliant Summerslam match last year with him and he is the same size so it is a retarded argument

The fact is Bryan would have had a ten times better match and buildup then Reigns and that is just a fact in my eyes. No amount of stare downs will change that as one good segment with Brock won't carry a feud for two months


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Stadhart said:


> am I missing something? Wasn't RAW cancelled so when did this happen?


The RAW tonight was replays of Rumle matches mixed with interviews of certain wrestlers

Lesnar w/ Heyman and Reigns ended RAW with an interview together


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Give the man the ball I said, let him sink or swim I said, so far he's swimming and I couldnt be happier, BELEEEEE DAT. I do not for one second discredit Heyman nor do I take him for granted he is a fucking saviour. Brilliant segment and my boy shone, didn't look out of place at all.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Reigns bandwagoners....you cant really botch a staredown can you? You act like Roman just gave a CM PUNK pipe-bomb promo....


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a great segment. We actually got some nice stuff out of a canceled Raw. Im happy raw was canceled because we probably wouldnt have gotten a quality segment from these two. Reigns also got a chance to try and win some people over before he faces a live crowd. Doesn't bother me that everyone didn't like it because the fact that I've seen so much positive feedback sent Reigns way after the disaster that was sunday makes me a happier fan today. 

Heyman was behind this I'm sure. I've wanted Reigns to work with him for a while because Heyman knows how to play to people strengths. He set the scene and in the process gave Reigns more character development than his whole time on the main roster. Reigns and Brock finished the segment off strong and im just hoping they dont make Reigns come out next week crackin jokes on Brock or Heyman. Keep it with a serious tone and people will enjoy it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Stadhart said:


> also I can't understand the stupid comments about Bryan's size and it looking unbelievable - Punk had that brilliant Summerslam match last year with him and he is the same size so it is a retarded argument
> 
> The fact is Bryan would have had a ten times better match and buildup then Reigns and that is just a fact in my eyes. No amount of stare downs will change that as one good segment with Brock won't carry a feud for two months


OK I'm *really* not trying to fuel Bryan marks/Punk marks/Posters that hate both into any sort of argument, but DB is 5'10 & Punk is 6'2.

Despite that I'm sure somebody is gonna say something anyways. Ugh


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

:StephenA

If they actually somehow play out Reigns winning as gaining Lesnar's respect than I don't know. This shit feels even more forced. Gonna make Brock Lesnar respect him :maury


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

This is what I mean by WWE should play to Reigns' strengths. Don't let him cut a 5 minute promo on Jack in the Beanstalk but let him use his size and presence to play the quiet yet sympathetic badass. It's pretty simple but WWE have messed up these last few months with Reigns so it's anyones guess what the reaction will be come Mania 31.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Good News Barrett said:


> he's the only new guy who looks credible against Lesnar.
> 
> Bryan being atleast 6 inches shorter than him and chanting yes like goof at Lesnar's face??


Chanting YES at Lesnar :ti

Haven't you seen Bryan angry and serious? Cause when he is on like that he is ON. Better than anything Reigns would ever do.

Though I don't know how a guy who spends all of his singles matches in headlocks for at least 3-4 minutes is believable against Lesnar :hmm:



sarcasma said:


> Reigns bandwagoners....you cant really botch a staredown can you? You act like Roman just gave a CM PUNK pipe-bomb promo....


:lel Reigns marks act like that for every little "improvement".


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder what Reigns's reception will be during WM and the post-mania raw...


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good promos, both on his own and with Brock and Paul.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

it was good, but I will be disappointed if all this brock beast build up for RR to take


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

you can hear the sound of them reigns enthusiasts unscrewing that vaseline lid with excitement as they have that close up stare down on loop 

:reigns2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, that staredown was legit.

I was really looking forward to see how they'd go on with Brock/Roman after what happened on Sunday night, and I'm pretty surprised to see that they're off to a good start. 

Regardless of what it was with that interview with Saxton, bullet points or a script like every week, you've gotta agree that Reigns has been showing some improvement. No way he's swaying the audience towards him in time for Wrestlemania or anything, but whatever, looks good for the long term. Also, the first time in a while he seemed a bit badass. Please no more Looney fucking Tunes Vince.

And the way Paulie carried that final segment, damn. That one segment told us more about Reigns than the past three years, and it was all Heyman. And Brock, well, he was just being Brock. And when Heyman did that whole promo delivered the 'Do you really want to disappoint your family?' line, it made me realize that he can fucking sell anything. But then, this is gonna be an eight to nine week program, and it can't just be him making it work every week. Reigns has to step the fuck up to somehow help make this work, and tonight, it did seem like he was trying. 

But like others already said, it might all change in front of a live audience. Gotta see if the boos towards Reigns continue even in the non-smarky cities and all that. It'll all be pretty clear by this Thursday, or next Monday perhaps. Will be looking forward to it, I guess.

Edit:















That was sweet :mark:


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> Okay, even I admit, that was pretty good



Well, that blizzard was the best thing that could have happened to the E. This way, they could get the promos over, the way they should.
No way that those promos would have gone down the way they were, if RAW was live.

I thought the promos were all descent to good, but why the hell are they rushing Cena vs. Rusev? Well, that's for another thread.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't like the Roman Reigns character or his look. I'll watch up until the RAW after mania. If Reings is still holding the title at the end of RAW, I'll be taking another 10 year hiatus. I'm not dealing with another decade of a wrestler I can't stand being the centre of the WWE Universe

Reigns vs Lesnar is going to absolutely suck for me to watch and only 2 things could save it for me if the match still happens as they plan it

1) Reigns wins and Rollins cashes in and stands tall
2) Reigns turns heel in which case I can hate him becuase i'm supposed to


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Roman did decently tonight and this was Heymans most effective promo *ever*; but this was a very controlled environment. I saw someone earlier saying that they want to see Roman angry, the thought of Roman acting anything makes me cringe tbh. I hope I am proven wrong and the build-up goes smoothly because I am not a fan of adding Bryan to the main event 2 years in a row. 

I'm a massive Bryan fan and I think he deserved to face Brock, but adding him again makes the company look clueless and pathetic (which they are, but they need to show a strong front to save face).

So hopefully Roman can continue to surpass people's expectations because it really is time for a change. Then maybe we can get a Bryan/Roman feud in the summer. :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> And this isn't the main event of some random B level PPV that you can shuttle off as "it's just an opportunity guys to see how the kid will do". This is the main event of Wrestlemania. It's a bullshit smokescreen for a guy who has had 1 Singles PPV match in his entire career to main event this show.
> 
> This shit reeks of babyface NXT Bo Dallas getting a massive push just because of nepotism. Except it's on the biggest stage instead of developmental.


Booman Reigns :vince$



HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm sorry, I want to like Reigns, but I just can't right now, he looked like a joke against Lesnar; so unnatural and forced.


What do you mean you can't like him? HE IS THE ONLY CREDIBLE THREAT TO THE BEAST INCARNATE HE DA GOAT :mark:

Still can't get over the fact how many Reigns marks are creaming their pants over the Creative team having to shiffle something quickly as if that means NO MORE LOONEY TOONS and that Reigns in sit down interviews is the greatest mic worker. How about throwing him to the wolves, live style and see how good he will be there? :lel


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

what if...i mean its a long shot i know but what if Reigns loses at mania?

why are we all so sure he will win? 

Lesnar retains or lesnar retains but rollins cashes in and wins the belt


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

just_one said:


> what if...i mean its a long shot i know but what if Reigns loses at mania?
> 
> why are we all so sure he will win?
> 
> Lesnar retains or lesnar retains but rollins cashes in and wins the belt


No chance Reigns loses at Mania since

1) They had to real reason to have him win the Rumble THIS YEAR but simply because

2) Lesnar is leaving, someone has to take the belt off him and this gives Reigns his big WM moment when he CONQUERS THE BEAST

3) Unlikely they will let a heel walk out as a champ of WM


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman was alright tonight I'll give him that.

He didn't say much but what he said and what actions he did, he did well.

It just simply doesn't hype me at all at this point.

These 2 do not excite me one bit especially what other alternatives we had, but nonetheless I'll see how it goes and what the fans think of it.

Vince can thank his lucky blizzard from saving Reigns at Raw. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Reigns was pretty decent and I like the encounter. However, Seth proved that he is mainevent material. His little encounter with Brock showed that he is the best active heel in the company.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked his personal interview much better. I just felt he was too quiet and laid back. The physical staredown was a good ending. I liked that. But it just felt kind of energy-less. "I'm going to beat you." 

maybe it was the mic that kept cutting out, killed my vibes.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> All it showed to me is how ridiculous it'll look when Reigns beats Brock at Mania.
> 
> Reigns quaking in his boots, and Brock being the boss that he is.


This
And yeah sure,Reigns was decent. The segment was awesome because of Heyman tho.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh come on, Rollins looked like a chickenshit with his staredown with Lesnar. And an Angry Bryan who looks like Eugene's cousin in a staredown with Brock will look legit...

Just saw the segment and yes Heyman's brilliance in this can't be denied, and Brock looking like his cocky badass self. but with Reigns less is more and this proved it. Like Heyman used to say: extenuate the strengths, hide the weaknesses. Roman's not a great talker, so don't go there. "Exploit" dat look. while he's not bigger than Brock he looks like a guy that can be taken seriously in a 1-on-1 match with him, especially to the casual audience which the WWE caters to and tries to attract. His attire, the way he carried himself, and what he said was short and sweet and had an impact. "I don't respect you" "But you will."

That's what I'm talking about. Now doing this in front of live audiences might be a challenge but with Heyman involved I wouldn't quite rule this out.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

The staredown was amazing. I mean this thing….was absolutely phenomenal. Heyman was outstanding, while both Reigns & Lesnar were damn near perfect themselves. Everyone played their part perfectly in this segment, and it showed. The cancellation of Raw may have been a blessing in disguise. THIS is how you build a match up. Got freaking chills from this segment. Not going to lie, this promo made me feel giddy inside.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Heyman made that segment, from beginning to end, and Brock's beast look. Reigns did not look natural.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

It was good. Heyman was great, and even Roman did ok. And Roman finally had a good interview segment, before he met up with Brock and Heyman. I thought so at least. None of the stupid facial expressions Roman usually tries to pull off. If Roman actually learns to wrestle some day, I might actually give the guy another chance.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

It will feel strange with Lesnar being more of the face in the crowds eyes at Mania, I expect Reigns to get booed still. I think they are really just building this up to Rollins cashing in after the match and probably starting a Reigns/Rollins feud.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wrestlemania is in San Francisco this year and while I've never been it's always said they have a lot of Samoan people and culture (I know San Francisco is known as a very diverse place). This is the first time WWE is playing up Roman's Samoan heritage and I wonder if this is being done on purpose. A vast majority believe Roman vs. Brock has been the plan since Wrestlemania 30. *IF* this is true and this has been planned for a year is it not possible that WWE is planning to have a huge Samoan Presence in the crowd at Wrestlemania? Basically bringing in a lot of Roman's family (which is huge) if they can put enough of them place strategically around the arena it just might be enough to overcome the loudness of the haters. Throw in that Roman is a huge 49ers fan you can play that up Wrestlemania week which should be enough to sway some locals. Give Roman a Special entrance with Samoan Fire Dancers and a few Niners dance team members can the Haters overcome that?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I was entertained :draper2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> Wrestlemania is in San Francisco this year and while I've never been it's always said they have a lot of Samoan people and culture (I know San Francisco is known as a very diverse place). This is the first time WWE is playing up Roman's Samoan heritage and I wonder if this is being done on purpose. A vast majority believe Roman vs. Brock has been the plan since Wrestlemania 30. *IF* this is true and this has been planned for a year is it not possible that WWE is planning to have a huge Samoan Presence in the crowd at Wrestlemania? Basically bringing in a lot of Roman's family (which is huge) if they can put enough of them place strategically around the arena it just might be enough to overcome the loudness of the haters. Throw in that Roman is a huge 49ers fan you can play that up Wrestlemania week which should be enough to sway some locals. Give Roman a Special entrance with Samoan Fire Dancers and a few Niners dance team members can the Haters overcome that?




..Yes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I've seen pictures and it looks like Reigns was gonna cry or in the process of peeing his pants. 

There's just nothing there at all.

Even HE doesn't believe in himself.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm just wondering how Reigns will look, act, talk, and carry himself as champion after wrestle mania. Maybe all this 5 moves of doom shit is a hoax to fool us to death....and he'll come to WM looking like bryan, rollins, bret hart, benoit, cesaro, all in one.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

So Reigns can do a good staredown!? Shit give him the gold now! 

Wrestling fans. Seriously.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So the revolution is over? Everyone suddenly likes Reigns? :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I liked his personal interview much better. I just felt he was too quiet and laid back. The physical staredown was a good ending. I liked that. But it just felt kind of energy-less. "I'm going to beat you."
> 
> maybe it was the mic that kept cutting out, killed my vibes.


That's exactly what I've been saying. Not that the "family stories" segment was great or anything but the ending promo was just really cookie-cutter.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

It sucked.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Heyman is gonna cut some great promos during the road to Mania. He's got so much to work with, from Roman's family, inexperience, being handpicked to be the new golden boy, he's gonna rip into him.

The encounter and stare down was different for the WWE and in worked better than a live in ring encounter. I don't know if WWE knows this, but the people that buy Mania are all going to want to see Brock destroy Reigns, and when Reigns wins, much like the Rumble, they're gonna boo the fuck out him.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

It was indeed great. And Reigns can be great as well, but many are choosing to hate him before he even develops. Is it too early for him to get this kind of a push? Yes, but at least they are moving away from Cena after all of these years and are pushing someone else. If the WWE stops giving him corny-ass Jack and the Beanstalk lines that does not even fit his image, then the guy will be fine. He does not deserve the ridiculous fanboy hate he is getting.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn good segment. Heyman was an absolute gem in there, Lesnar was scary and Reigns was pretty good as well.

Still, the match will blow though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't like Reigns, but the promo was very nice. If all their feud is just like that, the RTW could be good, but that doesn't change the fact that they still will need to give us a good match at Wrestlemania.

Also, I expect all the roster of WWE doing the job for Roman this next weeks, something that I'm not very excited so see.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> What do you mean you can't like him? HE IS THE ONLY CREDIBLE THREAT TO THE BEAST INCARNATE HE DA GOAT :mark:


Reigns is about as credible an opponent to Lesnar right now as I am, and I can't even wrestle.

I think the dude _can_ be something great if he was given time to grow as a performer and rough out his many edges, but he's not going too; so I hope he proves me wrong and succeeds. For his sake at least.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Was pretty awesome.

So, not sure which thread this belongs in, but at Wrestlemania I think it would be awesome to have Roman lose that match, then Brock starts beating him down further. This could go on for a minute, then have Ambrose come to his rescue, then finally have Rollins come out, and they all attack Brock, culminating in Rollins cashing in, and winning the title.

The end result would be a reunited shield, jockeying the title around, making sure it stays in their hands.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Reigns is about as credible an opponent to Lesnar right now as I am, and I can't even wrestle.
> 
> I think the dude _can_ be something great if he was given time to grow as a performer and rough out his many edges, but he's not going too; so I hope he proves me wrong and succeeds. For his sake at least.


I do agree that he can become much more if given time but...

*HBK 3:16 vs Lesnar at WM31* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Another thing to keep in mind is that Heyman is the perfect guy to help Reigns on the mic. It should benefit him greatly having those segments.

At any rate, this is *finally* something new and I am actually excited for it. It sure as hell beats seeing this again to close a show:










I can't complain.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Wasn't bad. I'm more impressed with Brock not... being Brock on the mic. And of course Heyman was golden. Carried a segment with two of the lesser talkers in the company for a good 8 minutes.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

#CancelWWENetwork was still trending worldwide. Obviously, this didn't do anything for the vast majority of fans (including casuals.)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> I do agree that he can become much more if given time but...
> 
> *HBK 3:16 vs Lesnar at WM31* :mark: :mark: :mark:


I could probably do better against Brock then Hardcore Holly did :lol .


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

After tanking 3 AA's last night, I don't see how anyone is supposed to be comparable to Brock in kayfabe.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> After tanking 3 AA's last night, I don't see how anyone is supposed to be comparable to Brock in kayfabe.


Seriously though. Brock's at a 99 overall right now. He'd probably squash a prime Goldberg at this point.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Reign's "But you will" was awesome; 

He basically broke character for a second, he almost came across as a legit badass after months of looney tunes garbage; let's hope he picks up from that point forward.*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Heyman was fucking awesome as always, but Roman looked like a badass as well and thank god they went with that route again and he didn't told Brock a bedtime story. I still think they should put someone like Bryan or Rollins in that match since neither Brock or Reigns are capable of carrying a match by themselves.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

ImitationGame said:


> #CancelWWENetwork was still trending worldwide. Obviously, this didn't do anything for the vast majority of fans (including casuals.)


Hasn't it been reported that they didn't lose that many subscriptions from all this though? Something like they lost some but not enough to be troubled by.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wasn't bad. I'm more impressed with Brock not... being Brock on the mic. And of course Heyman was golden. Carried a segment with two of the lesser talkers in the company for a good 8 minutes.


Lesnar in sit down interviews is pretty awesome. His SS promo was GOAT :kobe6



DemBoy said:


> Heyman was fucking awesome as always, but Roman looked like a badass as well and thank god they went with that route again and he didn't told Brock a bedtime story. I still think they should put someone like Bryan or Rollins in that match since neither Brock or Reigns are capable of carrying a match by themselves.


All my future children if Reigns decides to tell the story of Jack and his magic beans to Lesnar on SD.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns and Seth Rollings are the future of the WWE. And they are not bad prospects at all.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

As Reigns hater i liked it.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Seriously though. Brock's at a 99 overall right now. He'd probably squash a prime Goldberg at this point.


They should let Roman use some shoot or stiff wrestling style, he seems a good brawler, his punches look realistic.

I just hope they make something special with this match if they want to make Reigns a legit badass, i want blood!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

It was good cause of Heyman.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Aside from the great staredown; Rollin's lil segment he had with Brock had me marking out, and I don't usually do that, or even use the term 'marking'.

Heyman GOATing as usual.

I knew Seth was going to be my favourite going forward from The Shield, legitimate heel & a great talent much like Orton.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> Hasn't it been reported that they didn't lose that many subscriptions from all this though? Something like they lost some but not enough to be troubled by.


its all talk and no action.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/560101960846966784


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It would of been better if Roman Reigns wasn't there. He brings an awkward presence everywhere he goes. Thankfully Heyman was there.. The Brock Lesnar interview was much better.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn't buy it for a second.

The embodiment of Samoan Privilege who is the epitome of manufactured corporate design and spin doctor political diatribe, versus the most realistic pro wrestling force in the history of the business.

It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It would of been better if Roman Reigns wasn't there. He brings an awkward presence everywhere he goes. Thankfully Heyman was there.. The Brock Lesnar interview was much better.


 "He brings an awkward presence everywhere he goes"

I understand the hate for Roman Reigns, but what kind of shitty arguments are this?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It would of been better if Roman Reigns wasn't there. He brings an awkward presence everywhere he goes. Thankfully Heyman was there.. The Brock Lesnar interview was much better.


He looked way more comfortable than Lesnar did. That is for sure. Lesnar is a beast in the ring, but shrinks when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> Hasn't it been reported that they didn't lose that many subscriptions from all this though? Something like they lost some but not enough to be troubled by.


The fact that they lost any should be troubling. We'll find out when the actual numbers get released though.

However, I've said for a while that losing money won't stop Vince from pushing this dork.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Olivia Pope said:


> https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/560101960846966784


1.) Hopefully there are more reasonable fans like this one out there.

2.) Interesting response.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Man, I just saw it for the first time and...:banderas

:cudi After that epic staredown, it just reinforced my belief that only Roman could make this Brock match/storyline as epic as it can be. It reinforced that Roman is and will be a star, and reinforced my need for someone with presence and a look to be facing off against Brock. 

Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler are all cool and entertaining, but they couldn't have that same staredown. It wouldn't have the same energy.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I enjoyed it, good segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Olivia Pope said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560101960846966784



I saw that too.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The whole thing sucked.

Heyman had a great promo, but he is the GOAT mic worker, so there's that yeah.

I laughed when Reigns looked like he was about to shit his pants during the end of it tho :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/560101960846966784


IT'S WORKING :vince5


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, it's something I want to see. No triple threat nonsense. Just a war and a new direction. And beings that we are finally getting some long overdue change, I will actually subscribe to the network in order to watch it.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I fail to see what so great about the segment. Heyman was gold as always but you expect that out of Heyman because he is always gold but it was Reigns here who truly needed to shine and I was not impressed. It's only going to get worse in the next few months when he is in front of a live audience. The dude is just not ready for this spot period.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hate to admit it but that segment pumped me lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I still think Ambrose would make this match 100% better


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

That was the best thing Reigns has done since coming back from injury (ok not saying much) 

More of that please though and less of the Cena 2.0 nonsense


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I liked it. Of course I'd rather have had Bryan vs Lesnar but as long as they make this feud interesting and give Reigns a chance to succeed (instead of the corny material he's been given in the last few months) then I'll be happy enough. 

Ideally, I'd like to see Heyman turn on Brock at Wrestlemania and Heyman takes Reigns under his wings as there are loads of interesting feuds for Reigns as a heel (Bryan, Ambrose, Orton to name a few) and I think he's just more naturally a heel anyway.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*...wait, did Raw happen last night after all?*


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Does Heyman forget that Rock whooped Lesnar's ass in a PPV in 2002 ?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

To be fair I just watched it now and it was a nice segment. Heyman stood out the most as he is absolutely fantastic at hyping a feud and he brought up the Family history of Reigns which was delivered perfectly. I'm not a fan of Roman Reigns, I'm still indifferent but he did good in this segment but I wonder how well he'll handle himself in front of the crowds in the build up. I still don't think he should be the guy, he's got to get really good, WWE have handed him the oppertunity instead of guys better and more experienced than him.

He's either going to be really good or he's going to flop and WWE fail by wanting him as the next golden boy. I wish him look, I don't support the decision and 1 segment alone isn't going to win me over, Paul Heyman is the guy to thank since he is so charismatic.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Some of you people are so fickle no wonder Vince screws you guys over all the time. It takes one mediocre segment that wasn't in front of a live audience to make you all swoon over the bullshit you are now seeing on your tv. 

Roman Reigns is less ready for the Main Event than Cena was in 05-06 and you all know the history of that. So he is still garbage. You could have put any big goon in that segment and it wouldn't have been any different except for the family history lesson. Stop being such geeks and stick to your guns


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

It was a pretty cool segment all the way through, it's gonna be interesting to see what kind of promos these two will have together and if the quality of the feud can pick up.

I know this is a very random and probably nonsense thought but i kinda have a feeling Dean Ambrose is gonna have a match with Lesnar on Raw or something to show what the other former Shield member couldn't do which is beat Brock Lesnar. But obviously he'll lose and then Reigns will become the only Shield member who beat Brock Lesnar which will be a little catch for him.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> Some of you people are so fickle no wonder Vince screws you guys over all the time. It takes one mediocre segment that wasn't in front of a live audience to make you all swoon over the bullshit you are now seeing on your tv.
> 
> Roman Reigns is less ready for the Main Event than Cena was in 05-06 and you all know the history of that. So he is still garbage. You could have put any big goon in that segment and it wouldn't have been any different except for the family history lesson. Stop being such geeks and *stick to your guns*


You sum up a lot of things there. I think that is what a lot of people who are downing Reigns after last night are doing. Yes Reigns is improving, yes he had two good segments last night. But, I better not let anyone know that gotta stick to my guns. Hopefully, there are more unbiased people out there and if Reigns continues to improve they applaud him for it and if he stinks it up they criticise him for it. Hopefully, they are being fair and not sticking to thier guns.


----------



## Portuguesepunk1995 (Jan 27, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> I doubt Reigns haters are going to admit it.. But that was great.


Of course they aren't. Even though they know it was great!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow so you are all upset by the Royal Rumble and you're all back on board after seeing two guys staring at each other? All that segment told me is that Reigns stands no chance against Heyman on the mic. It'll be embarrassing seeing Heyman have to lower his standards so he doesn't embarrass Reigns.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Can someone post the vid? I haven't watched raw in a while and don't intend to


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think most of us recognize that Reigns can be made to be this powerhouse badass. However, lately he has been booked like an underdog and that might be because of them trying to sell Big Show as the unstoppable giant. I wasn't against him winning if the booking was better and with Heyman there, its probably going to be decent. The match itself might be a problem.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

I've listened to the interview now for a couple of times, and I heard something very interesting. Paul Heyman said this about the story of the Rock vs. Lesnar in 2002 : 

"The Rock, *just as Brock is now*, was the reigning, defending undisputed WWE Heavyweight Champion of the World. Laying the smackdown all across the globe. *THE ONE. Top guy*. And everybody's fantasy was that it would last forever. Until that fantasy ran against the reality in a new guy,* like you're the new guy*, the next big thing, *like I think you're the next big thing* in a rookie in the name of Brock Lesnar." 

If it was anybody else I'd say it's just a letting a bit of smoke up Reigns' ass, but since it's Paul Heyman it got me thinking is this planting the seeds for Heyman joining Roman after WM ? I think that he said those things with a purpose. Brock is leaving, and even though Heyman is not liked by the higher ups, they do know and recognize how good Heyman is in developing young talent. 

If that would be the case I think it would do a lot of good to Roman. Especially learning from the master how to do promos. If you've watched the Heyman dvd, and saw how he used to push talent to learn how to deliver in promos (and since it's the "chosen one" we're talking about and not any guy I think Paul could do the same with Roman, push him, mentor him. 

Another thing is that in the documentary about the Shield ( before Summerslam) Heyman praised Roman quite a lot. Could that mean that possibly after Wrestlemania Roman could become a Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

*Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

To be honest I did post this in another thread, but I think it's slightly going in a different direction then the rest of that thread and I thinkg it should have a discussion of it's own. 


I've listened to the interview now for a couple of times, and I heard something very interesting. Paul Heyman said this about the story of the Rock vs. Lesnar in 2002 : 

"The Rock, *just as Brock is now*, was the reigning, defending undisputed WWE Heavyweight Champion of the World. Laying the smackdown all across the globe. *THE ONE. Top guy*. And everybody's fantasy was that it would last forever. Until that fantasy ran against the reality in a new guy,* like you're the new guy*, the next big thing, *like I think you're the next big thing *in a rookie in the name of Brock Lesnar." Some time later he said " I get it... you're *the one, to beat the one in 21-1*" - that last part just sounds like a new T-shirt after wrestlemania, or a line in a post WM promo.

If it was anybody else I'd say it's just a letting a bit of smoke up Reigns' ass, but since it's Paul Heyman it got me thinking is this planting the seeds for Heyman joining Roman after WM ? I think that he said those things with a purpose. Brock is leaving, and even though Heyman is not liked by the higher ups, they do know and recognize how good Heyman is in developing young talent. 

If that would be the case I think it would do a lot of good to Roman. Especially learning from the master how to do promos. If you've watched the Heyman dvd, and saw how he used to push talent to learn how to deliver in promos (and since it's the "chosen one" we're talking about and not any guy I think Paul could do the same with Roman, push him, mentor him. 

Another thing is that in the documentary about the Shield ( before Summerslam) Heyman praised Roman quite a lot. Could that mean that possibly after Wrestlemania Roman could become a Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

The problem lies with Reigns' move set. After all the shit they threw at Lesnar at the Royal Rumble, I want to see a hell of a lot more than 20 superman punches and 16 spears.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

LunchCombo said:


> The problem lies with Reigns' move set. After all the shit they threw at Lesnar at the Royal Rumble, I want to see a hell of a lot more than 20 superman punches and 16 spears.



Maybe it won't be that bad. When he wrestled Rollins on raw recently, he did try some new moves. He also started to use some of his move set from FCW It seems they start to let him do more... and I think they let almost everyone do something more to show off at WrestleMania... We'll have to wait.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

hounted said:


> Maybe it won't be that bad. When he wrestled Rollins on raw recently, he did try some new moves. He also started to use some of his move set from FCW It seems they start to let him do more... and I think they let almost everyone do something more to show off at WrestleMania... We'll have to wait.


I am trying to think of something BIG and rare that we could see from Reigns such as Rollin's Phoenix Splash, the Elbow onto the table or whatever. Obviously Reigns won't be doing those high flying maneuvers but other than a spear through the barricade I dont know what else Reigns can be capable of that can really have me beleive it could put Lesnar down. Perhaps a top rope suplex onto the steel steps? heh


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

LunchCombo said:


> I am trying to think of something BIG and rare that we could see from Reigns such as Rollin's Phoenix Splash, the Elbow onto the table or whatever. Obviously Reigns won't be doing those high flying maneuvers but other than a spear through the barricade I dont know what else Reigns can be capable of that can really have me beleive it could put Lesnar down. Perhaps a top rope suplex onto the steel steps? heh



Well they can always make it a No DQ match, book the match to make Roman look smart like beating the shit out of Lesnars legs, literally cutting him down, some domination from lesnar, a comeback from Reigns, take Lesnar down with a chair to the knee or whatever... Beat the living shit out of him with like 20 chairshots... The crowd would love it because brutality is always cheered, and doing something like that would make it more believable.

So maybe not a new move, but a new, brutal side of Reigns to make him look like a legit badass. Taking lesnar out with a spear is not believable, but beating him with a weapon to the point he won't kick out...


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

Having Heyman turn on Brock again would just be a bit :bean wouldn't it ?

Heyman always praises Cena as well, Because he kind of has a different perspective.

He praises Brocks opponents so that when Brock beats them it makes Brock look more impressive. 


So I am sold yet on the Reigns/Heyman partnership.


I also think it would leave Seth out in the cold, Unless you turned him into a babyface but then that would kind of ruin all of his hardwork in becoming an actual Heel in a time when people more often than not cheer Heels.

I can just see Reigns being that guy like Cena who gets the mixed reaction for the next 2-5-10 or so years.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*



ka4life1 said:


> Having Heyman turn on Brock again would just be a bit :bean wouldn't it ?


I'm not saying turn on Lesnar. Have him be with Lesnar to the end. And after he leaves do something in the lines of " You've impressed me at Wrestlemania... I didn't believe you could pull this off" So it gives Reigns a better mouthpiece, mentor, chance to really learn, Heyman's character as the best menager in history is growing still, people get better promos... It's a Win-win situation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

Romans and Jews were no traditionally allies. 

I think he will become the mouthpiece for Roman.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

- Make the match a no DQ 
- Lesnar dominates the match, until Reings starts going for something like the legs, or one arm of lesnar to weaken him
- Make reigns take a chair, and just beat the shit out of lesnar with 20 chair shots and win it. It would be believable if Reigns would insert the right amount of brutality and intensity to it, Lesnar would sell it well. It cements Reigns as a badass. It would also give Reigns some Bragging rights, to say that He's the 1 to beat the 1 in 21-1. That would be something he could hold on to for a while.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

hounted said:


> Well they can always make it a No DQ match, book the match to make Roman look smart like beating the shit out of Lesnars legs, literally cutting him down, some domination from lesnar, a comeback from Reigns, take Lesnar down with a chair to the knee or whatever... Beat the living shit out of him with like 20 chairshots... The crowd would love it because brutality is always cheered, and doing something like that would make it more believable.
> 
> So maybe not a new move, but a new, brutal side of Reigns to make him look like a legit badass. Taking lesnar out with a spear is not believable, but beating him with a weapon to the point he won't kick out...


I agree there needs to be some sort of gimmick like that, after Lesnar's Godmode from Royal Rumble there isn't a move Reigns could do in a normal wrestling match even infinity that I would believe has enough power to keep Lesnar down heh


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Romans and Jews were no traditionally allies.
> 
> I think he will become the mouthpiece for Roman.


Lord knows he needs one


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

That interview was boring. And reigns looked robotic. Come on guys how can yall like this lame crap vince feeds you. It's horrible. It just is. Reigns is being forced upon us. Please boo this guy in protest on Thursday


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

looter said:


> That interview was boring. And reigns looked robotic. Come on guys how can yall like this lame crap vince feeds you. It's horrible. It just is. Reigns is being forced upon us. Please boo this guy in protest on Thursday


Feels more like this boo reigns agenda is being pushed down our throats.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

looter said:


> That interview was boring. And reigns looked robotic. Come on guys how can yall like this lame crap vince feeds you. It's horrible. It just is. Reigns is being forced upon us. Please boo this guy in protest on Thursday


You have to ask yourself a question is it really worth it...? 

You do realize that this will only ruin Roman? The guy is not ready, but he didn't pick the moment for his push.. Vince did! And if you boo the shit out of reigns we loose a potential good Main eventer for the future. Remember that Vince is still in power, and as we know thanks to CM Punk and so on, WWE will twist and bend the story to make it appear, that Reigns was just the wrong guy and force someone else. They will not give you what YOU want. They will find someone else who THEY want. It's simple and it's been this way for years. The second option will be that Vince will see that his effort to give us what we wanted (new blood at the top) Failed and we will be back in 2012-2013 period. Seth will not Surpass a certain level until Triple H is in charge fully, so don't think it will be him in Reigns place. Bryan will not take his place because if they wanted it, it would already happen. If it were to be Ziggler it would have happened, but it didn't. Accept the fact, that Reigns is not the problem... He's not ready to be the top guy, but which wrestler, that was really wrestling as shortly as Roman was ? Boo Vince, boo the creative, unsubscribe the network, but leave the poor guy Reigns alone. Seriously. I think he's thorn apart by the fact that he probably really loves the fact that they want him, but hates the way it's being done. But what option does he have? Quit? Would anyone quit if they new they were hand picked? No.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

hounted said:


> You have to ask yourself a question is it really worth it...?
> 
> You do realize that this will only ruin Roman? The guy is not ready, but he didn't pick the moment for his push.. Vince did! And if you boo the shit out of reigns we loose a potential good Main eventer for the future. Remember that Vince is still in power, and as we know thanks to CM Punk and so on, WWE will twist and bend the story to make it appear, that Reigns was just the wrong guy and force someone else. They will not give you what YOU want. They will find someone else who THEY want. It's simple and it's been this way for years. The second option will be that Vince will see that his effort to give us what we wanted (new blood at the top) Failed and we will be back in 2012-2013 period. Seth will not Surpass a certain level until Triple H is in charge fully, so don't think it will be him in Reigns place. Bryan will not take his place because if they wanted it, it would already happen. If it were to be Ziggler it would have happened, but it didn't. Accept the fact, that Reigns is not the problem... He's not ready to be the top guy, but which wrestler, that was really wrestling as shortly as Roman was ? Boo Vince, boo the creative, unsubscribe the network, but leave the poor guy Reigns alone. Seriously. I think he's thorn apart by the fact that he probably really loves the fact that they want him, but hates the way it's being done. But what option does he have? Quit? Would anyone quit if they new they were hand picked? No.


FUCKING EXACTLY. I COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER.

Leave the poor guy alone. It really broke my heart seeing him with watering eyes after the rumble but echoing boos and the video afterwards that he said as a kid he never visioned to win the rumble in boos. It's NOT his fault. Chant some other stuff directed at Vince. Roman really doesn't deserve what he gets and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

many here claimed wwe never did anything to give Reigns sympathy. Post like the one above makes me think Reigns sympathy may actually end up coming from a ignorant disrespectful,crowd and not from a booking office.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

looter said:


> That interview was boring. And reigns looked robotic. Come on guys how can yall like this lame crap vince feeds you. It's horrible. It just is. Reigns is being forced upon us. Please boo this guy in protest on Thursday


Rethink your life, please.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> That was amazing. I got chills from that segment.
> 
> Heyman was God tier, Reigns was great, and Lesnar was great as well.


why would you get chills? this isn't the rock against stone cold for the first time in wrestlemania. it's a fucking walking shampoo commercial getting an undeserved fast track push to franchise level against brock lesnar who only has great matches against the right people and in the right type of match. 

his matches with triple h were b to b+, his match with undertaker at last year's mania sucked ass, and his match with reigns this year will suck just as much ass if not more. 

reigns only knows how to do his sig moves. he's not a wrestler. the only fun part will be hearing the the deafening boos when reigns wins. i will enjoy that part very much. at least cena gets about 50/50 reaction. the hate for reigns seems much greater cuz smarks know he's not good enough and doesn't deserve it at all. the hate for reigns will dwarf anything cena ever had to endure.


----------



## adamtj14 (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't think it's Reigns fault for being pushed too hard too fast, its the guys signing his paycheques that need a reality cheque and need to let him grow into the role more organically. That way he'd get over properly. He has the look for sure and you can believe that 100% but he hasn't got the sound yet or the moves. Give him time , its what he needs. If anything the chants need to be aimed towards whoever fed him some of the horrible lines in his promos leading to the Rumble.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> why would you get chills? this isn't the rock against stone cold for the first time in wrestlemania. it's a fucking walking shampoo commercial getting an undeserved fast track push to franchise level against brock lesnar who only has great matches against the right people and in the right type of match.
> 
> his matches with triple h were b to b+, his match with undertaker at last year's mania sucked ass, and his match with reigns this year will suck just as much ass if not more.
> 
> reigns only knows how to do his sig moves. he's not a wrestler. the only fun part will be hearing the the deafening boos when reigns wins. i will enjoy that part very much. at least cena gets about 50/50 reaction. the hate for reigns seems much greater cuz smarks know he's not good enough and doesn't deserve it at all. the hate for reigns will dwarf anything cena ever had to endure.


Only true weirdos care so much about the actual fake combat portion of pro wrestling.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

After all the hype ITT, I watched the video and I was fairly underwhelmed. Under other circumstances it might've been a half-decent segment, but in the context of coming off one of the worst booked Rumble matches in history that centered on one of the most over-pushed hacks in history, it was just plain ridiculous.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> why would you get chills? this isn't the rock against stone cold for the first time in wrestlemania. it's a fucking walking shampoo commercial getting an undeserved fast track push to franchise level against brock lesnar who only has great matches against the right people and in the right type of match.
> 
> his matches with triple h were b to b+, his match with undertaker at last year's mania sucked ass, and his match with reigns this year will suck just as much ass if not more.
> 
> reigns only knows how to do his sig moves. he's not a wrestler. the only fun part will be hearing the the deafening boos when reigns wins. i will enjoy that part very much. at least cena gets about 50/50 reaction. the hate for reigns seems much greater cuz smarks know he's not good enough and doesn't deserve it at all. the hate for reigns will dwarf anything cena ever had to endure.


Why would the get chills? Probably because they were watching the show because they are a fan. Everybody isn't trying to push an agenda. Believe it or not some people just wanna watch the show because they like wrestling.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

antdvda said:


> I just don't understand how people can feel bad for Bryan or act as if he got screwed.
> 
> Dude opened and closed Wrestlemania last year while beating 3 future HoFs and standing alone with the title at the end of the show.
> 
> ...


Don't you know? He's supposed to win every year, and if he doesn't, it's a fucking travesty. 

Anyways, i'm gonna have to check out this segment. From the stare down pic, it looks intense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

I think it is pretty much happening. Heyman is turning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

Nah. Roman is in too deep to turn. The real bigger picture is what Heyman said to HHH. If the Authority needs a problem solved, Brock is the guy. Seth always screams "plan B" and Lesnar will destroy Reigns the next night because a HUGE Samoan celebration is in order. Seth's cash in will be the BIG post MANIA surprise, and Roman will have to chase the title again and win it back at Summer Slam.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

talk about the odd couple, I can't picture Heyman & Reigns together


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*

Please no. Keep Heyman as far away as they can from Roman. I don't want Roman to be a Heyman guy, He's not exactly had that good of a record....Cesaro was ruined last year when they put him with Heyman. No No No!!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

LunchCombo said:


> I agree there needs to be some sort of gimmick like that, after Lesnar's Godmode from Royal Rumble there isn't a move Reigns could do in a normal wrestling match even infinity that I would believe has enough power to keep Lesnar down heh


Yes there is, the story has already been written. 

Lesnar has a "broken rib". Reigns will go after it in the match and then hit the spear for the win.

Pretty obvious.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> Yes there is, the story has already been written.
> 
> Lesnar has a "broken rib". Reigns will go after it in the match and then hit the spear for the win.
> 
> Pretty obvious.


A broken rib now but in 3 months is it really a viable target?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

It will be the Beast's weakness.

Belee dat


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

kariverson said:


> FUCKING EXACTLY. I COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER.
> 
> Leave the poor guy alone. It really broke my heart seeing him with watering eyes after the rumble but echoing boos and the video afterwards that he said as a kid he never visioned to win the rumble in boos. It's NOT his fault. Chant some other stuff directed at Vince. Roman really doesn't deserve what he gets and it's heartbreaking.


Heartbreaking? Please tell me your not a guy.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Heyman and Lesnar made the entire segment. The only contributions Reigns really brought to the table was his lineage...which really has nothing to do with him as the contender in this match up. 

Honestly, you could have put anyone else in Reigns' spot in that segment (minus the obvious family content) and it wouldn't have been any different. 

No matter how they try to spin this, it's going to fall short and ultimately hurt Reign's long term confidence and prospect.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

NoLeafClover said:


> Heyman and Lesnar made the entire segment. The only contributions Reigns really brought to the table was his lineage...which really has nothing to do with him as the contender in this match up.
> 
> Honestly, you could have put anyone else in Reigns' spot in that segment (minus the obvious family content) and it wouldn't have been any different.
> 
> No matter how they try to spin this, it's going to fall short and *ultimately hurt Reign's long term confidence and prospect*.


Just like it hurt John Cena's? I'm pretty sure his bank account isn't hurting and neither will Reigns' in 5 years.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

NoLeafClover said:


> Heyman and Lesnar made the entire segment. The only contributions Reigns really brought to the table was his lineage...which really has nothing to do with him as the contender in this match up.
> 
> Honestly, you could have put anyone else in Reigns' spot in that segment (minus the obvious family content) and it wouldn't have been any different.
> 
> No matter how they try to spin this, it's going to fall short and ultimately hurt Reign's long term confidence and prospect.


It really depends on Reigns. I mean, people were saying this about Rocky Maivia at one point but he took that negativity and turned it into a positive. Even Diesel did the same when he entered WCW and had to be "Kevin Nash" a year after his failed babyface run in the WWF.

Of course, what we've seen out of Roman Reigns so far only shows us "Next Lex Luger" at best, but wrestling has shown us that falling hard is sometimes where the best talent excels.



Lariatoh! said:


> Just like it hurt John Cena's? I'm pretty sure his bank account isn't hurting and neither will Reigns' in 5 years.


As unpopular as John Cena is, Roman Reigns is no John Cena. Even Cena has the capability to gauge the crowd and adapt. Reigns just Superman Punches people a lot.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

The segment was pretty good. Heyman did a great job, and Brock was Brock at his best. Reigns didn't embarrass himself. This segment doesn't get me excited about their match up before no matter how much fluff there is Reigns isn't ready to be the top face, headline Wrestlemania, or beat Brock Lesnar. Furthermore the segment was well largely because of Heyman if Adam Rose won the Royal Rumble Heyman could have had this segment and knocked it out the park. It's less about Reigns and more about Heyman carrying this program which is what he is there for however don't confuse "This segment was done well" with " Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar at WM is AAAWWEEESSSOOOMMMEEEE" because it's not this match up stinks and yes it is because of Reigns. 

I think what this RAW proved is that WWE needs to break away from their established formulas more and take some risks like this segment.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

nothing can get me exited for this match because I know it's going to be horrible. the crowd shitting on it might be the only positive.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Brock's such a smug son of a bitch.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think if Reigns does some work for the make a wish foundation everyone will love him, perhaps get Brock to beat on an american soldier or too as well. 
That will then make WM match amazing.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Brock's such a smug son of a bitch.


To be fair he has a lot to be smug about.


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't like reigns, Even i have to admit, That promo and stare down was epic. If WWE continues to give epic promos like this, and Reigns delivers, I think I'm fine with him main eventing WM. But knowing wwe....thats unlikely, and probably will shit the feud.
Though let's face it, if there was a lesnar-bryan fued, 90% of the promo bryan would be screaming yes or no, even though the match would be epic.
Hoping Lesnars resigns with wwe, and we get lesnar vs bryan or orton at summerslam?


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Lame staredown... i felt like they almost will tongue kiss each other at the end.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought this was pretty decent end to the show. They made the best of a bad situation and came away with Reigns looking credible. Boo that!*


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Reigns can't use Chairs Tables or whatever things to defeat Brock... if he does that then it will not be bigger as the same can be achieved with anyone....


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Keep Reigns looking focused, stop the fratboy Cena crap & people may start supporting him.*


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

Gintoki said:


> I don't like reigns, Even i have to admit, That promo and stare down was epic. If WWE continues to give epic promos like this, and Reigns delivers, I think I'm fine with him main eventing WM. But knowing wwe....thats unlikely, and probably will shit the feud.
> Though let's face it, if there was a lesnar-bryan fued, 90% of the promo bryan would be screaming yes or no, even though the match would be epic.
> Hoping Lesnars resigns with wwe, and we get lesnar vs bryan or orton at summerslam?


You love the word "epic", so overused. It's road to wresltmania and WWE is going to try there best to protect him and more than likely not cut goofy promos anymore, especially after that Rumble. Bryan ends promos with the Yes chant.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah. Roman is in too deep to turn. The real bigger picture is what Heyman said to HHH. If the Authority needs a problem solved, Brock is the guy. Seth always screams "plan B" and Lesnar will destroy Reigns the next night because a HUGE Samoan celebration is in order. Seth's cash in will be the BIG post MANIA surprise, and Roman will have to chase the title again and win it back at Summer Slam.


Cashing at Mania would be much better.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Heyman and Lesnar saved the segment. Reigns was kept to few words to protect him. Maybe to newer fans it was awesome but to a 35+ year vet like me it's the same shit time and time again when a company tries to cover up weak talent. They need to get Reigns some kind of mouth piece and fast. The man is going to sink to the bottom of the ocean unless they get him someone to talk for him.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

"At WrestleMania
(10 sec Pause)
I will
(4 sec pause)
win the match"

Reigns promo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

End 'Mania with Seth cashing in on Roman. It actually would send the fans home happy.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Still trying to like Reigns but my god its hard. I still believe the man can be a badass but he's become a joke. He reminds me of how they booked Sheamus' face run, another guy who I like but hate the way they've booked and given scripts too.

This isn't Reigns' fault either cos I know he can do really well, but he is just bland shit 101 right now the way WWE are using him. The guy looks like a serious monster and he is being booked to act like a clown.

I just hope WWE can salvage him before he reaches Cena level of awful! 

WWE really got to look how their natural stars are getting over and use that to their advantage to build up the stars they want. Thats all they have to do, look at Ziggler and Bryan, all WWE has to do is use that same formula for Reigns. When will WWE realize this! It's like the creative don't even watch the stuff they create!

Only good way this can end is for Heyman to turn on Lesner for Reigns, turning Reigns heel in the process, giving the man a fresh slate to start over. It worked for the Rock!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Reigns should be a heel IMO. He could be absolute badass. Not even heel, just Shield type Reigns where he is just a badass who kicks ass and takes no prisoners. Heel orface, he doesn't care, he'll beat you down.

That's how he should be booked.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> Heyman and Lesnar saved the segment. Reigns was kept to few words to protect him. Maybe to newer fans it was awesome but to a 35+ year vet like me it's the same shit time and time again when a company tries to cover up weak talent. They need to get Reigns some kind of mouth piece and fast. The man is going to sink to the bottom of the ocean unless they get him someone to talk for him.


Did you not watch the interview before the face to face? Of course you didn't, you only saw what you wanted to see so you had something to bitch about.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

not gonna lie regardless of who is in this interview video i find dem entertaining


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

issyk1 said:


> Did you not watch the interview before the face to face? Of course you didn't, you only saw what you wanted to see so you had something to bitch about.


I watched and I'm not bitch. I'm just telling you how I saw it and how I see the product and those involved. Like I said 35+ years of watching every wrestling company there ever was with hours a pone hours of either watching live or on video says they are protecting him because he doesn't have the skills to be where he is at this time.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

issyk1 said:


> Did you not watch the interview before the face to face? Of course you didn't, you only saw what you wanted to see so you had something to bitch about.


I watched and I'm not bitch. I'm just telling you how I saw it and how I see the product and those involved. Like I said 35+ years of watching every wrestling company there ever was with hours a pone hours of either watching live or on video says they are protecting him because he doesn't have the skills to be where he is at this time. Not that he won't because his breeding says he will get there with Sika as his father and family members who have boats loads of talent to help him.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> I watched and I'm not bitch. I'm just telling you how I saw it and how I see the product and those involved. Like I said 35+ years of watching every wrestling company there ever was with hours a pone hours of either watching live or on video says they are protecting him because he doesn't have the skills to be where he is at this time.


35 years blah blah blah, should i respect you because of your 35 years? Give the man a chance, he has 2 months till Mania, should WWE not do everything in their power to enhance the man's character?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

issyk1 said:


> 35 years blah blah blah, should i respect you because of your 35 years? Give the man a chance, he has 2 months till Mania, should WWE not do everything in their power to enhance the man's character?


Not saying that they shouldn't. What I did say is they need to get him a mouth piece and fast. He simply CAN NOT do it on his own at this time. He DOES NOT have the skills to get over on the mic.

And yes, 35+ years of either being a fan like you watching and being involved behind the scenes and around most of these guys has me thinking I know something about how this shit works.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> Not saying that they shouldn't. What I did say is they need to get him a mouth piece and fast. He simply CAN NOT do it on his own at this time. He DOES NOT have the skills to get over on the mic.
> 
> And yes, 35+ years of watching and being involved and around most of these guys has me thinking I know something about how this shit works.


That's the beauty of the WWE, they can prepare him for when he does have to do it on his own. Mania and the night after being one of the most important in his career.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

issyk1 said:


> That's the beauty of the WWE, they can prepare him for when he does have to do it on his own. Mania and the night after being one of the most important in his career.


2 months is not going to make him talk or come across any better. it takes time a year maybe 2 to get the right voice. Until then they need to put someone who could get him over. Casual fans and Woman like him for his looks but that will only get you so far. The time will need to come where he will need to be convincing on the mic but for now he simply is not and needs to have someone speak for him.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

This was pretty epic.

Shame Roman Blinked though, Rollins didn't blink during his staredown with Lesnar


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock and Heyman are gonna have a hell of job carrying this hack to a believable feud/match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Some things Heyman said in the interview with Roman...*



Aaron S. said:


> Cashing at Mania would be much better.


Nah, cashing in the next night would be. Mania is supposed to be Reigns night. Cashing in then would only please the smarks. Then next night Vince would have Reigns just win it back in the ME.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

Has the bar really been set that low? Epic? I didn't care about the match before this, and I still don't care now. Kudos to Heyman, he made the interview, but Roman gave me zero reasons to want him to win. Might as well put Jimmy Uso out there since he's part of the Anoa'i family.

This was an epic interview, on the other hand. Obviously, Roman isn't in the same class as 'Taker yet, but THIS is an example of an epic interview. 





I said it before, and I'll say it again: WWE is setting Reigns up for failure. Unlike some people, I don't have a problem with him being the face of WWE moving forward. However, Wrestlemania is not a proving ground, it's the big show, and putting a guy who isn't ready out there with pretty much no safety net is a bad idea. That, and making it blatantly obvious that he is a face that is hand picked for the future by the 'powers that be'.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

It was a solid segment, but Roman Reigns is still greener than a blade of grass.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

If you can still watch wwe after this you're not a man, Period ! As long as we're all in agreement of that i'm happy ! The royal rumble was my last ever wwe event, ( that I stream illegally) and I mainly watched it for the crowd, well I did want to see what lesnar and rollins would do it the main event also, ( I only watched the rumble and the world title match, everything else was filler) 


wwe is done, wrestlemania has been shit this decade so that kills my motivation to watch it before the card's even booked, Extreme rules is where it's at ppv wise ! 

Theirs no way I can watch this reigns/ lesnar build (even as a joke) ! I'll say it again if you can buy into this shit you're not a man, 


All I want from wwe now is too put EVERYTHING from the ruthless aggression era on the network !!!!!! if I can watch all weekly shows, every ppv ect, than I will buy the network and get my wrestling fix that way !!!!!

the only other option is for someone to do English commentary for new japan, I can't get into wrestling without commentary it seems so empty ( same thing applies to sports), so yeah my wrestling watching days are behind me for the most part,


I'd rather walk away while I still have some good feeling towards wwe, if I keep watching it could turn into a ''life time hate'' thing which means will never be able to watch again ! ,who knows in 5 years reigns and his whole family could die ! And wwe will be worth watching again if that happens ! so I want to keep my options open !!!!!

Who am I kidding ? they'll just find another pretty boy with zero talent too sell to women and gays ! it's not like those demographics care about talent !


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

At the end of the day, it's still Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar and I've got zero interest in that.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Man was that last segment on RAW a giant shit sandwich. I had to take a look and see if it was as bad as some described. Good lord, it was worse. The camera angle acrobatics they used to hide Roman's earpiece was too obvious, as was him waiting for his lines. His comeback to Brock wasn't even remotely intimidating.

Even Paul Heyman couldn't save this segment and that's saying something. Possibly the most piss poor "staredown" I've ever seen in all my viewing over the last twenty years. Roman makes Jumpin Jeff Farmer look like a god on the mic.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Heyman should be in charge of interviews and confrontations from now on, not fucking Michael Cole.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman made that segment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Geeze, I'm a fucking stick and I could stand across Lesnar and look tougher than Golden Boy Reigns. Dude isn't even pretend wrestling tough.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Man was that last segment on RAW a giant shit sandwich. I had to take a look and see if it was as bad as some described. Good lord, it was worse. The camera angle acrobatics they used to hide Roman's earpiece was too obvious, as was him waiting for his lines. His comeback to Brock wasn't even remotely intimidating.
> 
> Even Paul Heyman couldn't save this segment and that's saying something. Possibly the most piss poor "staredown" I've ever seen in all my viewing over the last twenty years. Roman makes Jumpin Jeff Farmer look like a god on the mic.


Now you_ really_ make me wanna watch that segment.

Hiding his earpiece? :lmao :lmao :lmao

They really are in for a rude awakening when he's got the belt and expected to carry the company.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> Fantastic segment. Sold me on the match.
> 
> Chilling words from Heyman bringing up the family. And including Rock's failure to beat Brock in 2002 was genius.
> 
> Reigns also looked good and serious. Staredown was epic. THIS is how you build a match for WM.


this for a second i imagined the 2002 Staredown and felt roman is the new rock .. i hope he can deliver at WM


----------



## LeDragon (Jan 29, 2015)

Roman Reigns looked so green here. I couldn't take him seriously, especially after his Cena-esque promo about the fans who booed him (which was in stark contrast with his legitimate interviews)


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Even if WWE is lucky and Heyman handles everything perfectly promo wise until Mania, Reigns still has to perform at Mania. He can't. The second someone locks on a rest hold so Roman can catch his breath the audience is gonna go Lesnar/Goldberg on the match. Hell it might not even take that long.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Keep Reigns looking focused, stop the fratboy Cena crap & people may start supporting him.*


Maybe......the majority of the reaction for this segment and for Reigns has been positive. But, even with a great segment on Monday some within this thread refuse to acknowledge it. So, we'll see.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

When a fucking genius like Heyman can't save something, then you know your fucked. :lol


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Segment was actually pretty great.

But that's more down to Heyman being masterful and WWE being Savvy with making it seem like a two sided conversation with all of the changes in conversation routes, they made it seem like it wasn't just Heyman talking for 5 minutes then Reigns delivering 4 or 5 lines. 
Still pretty solid though.


----------



## MrStoneColdFan (Sep 4, 2014)

In my opinion, the segment was pure gold. Heyman made it look great. Even Reigns was good in it. Shakehand at the end was kayfabe wise very important because Lesnar had never before shook hands with anybody.
However, when the time comes for promos in the middle of the ring, I think Roman will pretty much suck. Only Heyman can save this feud.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Watched the segment and it was good but all that is down to Heyman being a master at talking. He could sell just about anything believably. Reigns added nothing to the segment because even a robot in his place would serve the same purpose. Emotionless delivery and if he was really being told what to say as he went along with his lines, then it makes total sense.



MrStoneColdFan said:


> Shakehand at the end was kayfabe wise very important because Lesnar had never before shook hands with anybody.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

Reigns might have half decent mic tekkers if he's allowed off-script, who knows? They're definitely going to need Heyman as this feud develops though.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL @ this thread. The staredown was good? So the fuck what. If WWE was all about having no charisma, mic or ring skills and just standing there looking pretty, then Reigns would be the best in the world. The least you can fucking expect is for him to get a staredown right. But yea, lets all pretend the seeds have been planted for an amazing feud. Not even Paul Heyman can save what a car crash this main event is going to be.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

It was good, although Reigns' lines were pretty cheesy. 'You know it, I know it...'


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Heyman is going to destroy him on the mic unless he goes natural on the mic or turn heel.

If Vince smart he'd keep Reigns as far from Heyman as much as possible.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

deathslayer said:


> It was good, although Reigns' lines were pretty cheesy. 'You know it, I know it...'


The pauses were awkward.


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

Like many others have said, Heyman made that thing work. Reigns did his job, no doubt, but it was a really small job.

Also, Brock getting up was scary as fuck. Dude's big.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

That was good.


Not a big fan of Reigns at all but he did not so bad in this promo. Even though it was all Heyman.


----------

